# here's mine



## s.duff (May 21, 2006)

all packed up in this ultra cool surefire rep tote bag. i never thought that i'd be able to fill this as much as i have. crazy thing is that there is still tons more room.


----------



## Dogliness (May 21, 2006)

Wow, that's an amazing collection.


----------



## Morelite (May 21, 2006)

Awesome collection :rock:


----------



## skalomax (May 21, 2006)

Man thats alot of flashlights.  Good JOB!


----------



## farmall (May 21, 2006)

wonderful collection


----------



## Radio (May 21, 2006)

Very nice!!!! Now where can I get a bag like that for mine!

And I almost forgot the saddest thing of all, I can identify allmost evrry single light!


----------



## Coop (May 21, 2006)

Nice collection... I'd like to see you try to get that thing through customs... :laughing:


----------



## s.duff (May 21, 2006)

i picked up the bag from tadgear, but i believe it was the last one they had in stock, it was found in the storage room. they were made by S.O.E. and were kinda limited at the time of their release b/c it was kind of pricey and were made for surefire sales reps. but there really is alot of workmanship that went into the bag and it is extremely durable. triple threat tactical has one of them last i heard, but it was still a little on the high side. 

http://www.t3gear.com/

good luck!


----------



## Jamrock (May 21, 2006)

Wow!! your SF Rep Bag is even more stuff't than Size 15's Bag ...Can it even Close?
Reminds me of one of those Door-to-Door Jewelery Venders

Anyways..Awesome Collection:rock:


----------



## Illum (May 21, 2006)

I counted 58...how many lights are there, and whats the cost for the total, bag included?


----------



## s.duff (May 21, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I counted 58...how many lights are there, and whats the cost for the total, bag included?


 
oh man, i don't even want to think about the answer to that one.


----------



## Illum (May 22, 2006)

s.duff said:


> oh man, i don't even want to think about the answer to that one.




:lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## kiely23+ (May 22, 2006)

:bow:


----------



## greenlight (May 22, 2006)

s.duff said:


> crazy thing is that there is still tons more room.


That's not the crazy thing! :lolsign:


----------



## cmacclel (May 22, 2006)

Amazing collection you have there  I myself would be to afraid of scratching them up in a bag like that.

Mac


----------



## s.duff (May 22, 2006)

funny that you mention that mac. actually when i close the bag, i put a sheet of bubble wrap in there and tuck a side down behind one row of lights to insure that nothing hits or touches. that would be the one flaw that i see in the bag's design.


----------



## jtice (May 22, 2006)

I am just as jelous your BAG as your lights ! 

They look rather nice in there.


----------



## jayflash (May 22, 2006)

Pervert!


----------



## jtice (May 22, 2006)

Bunch a Sickos ! all of ya's 

I still like his bag :naughty:


----------



## s.duff (May 23, 2006)

Jamrock said:


> Wow!! your SF Rep Bag is even more stuff't than Size 15's Bag ...Can it even Close?
> Reminds me of one of those Door-to-Door Jewelery Venders
> 
> Anyways..Awesome Collection:rock:


 
actually it closes very easily with tons of extra room. i know it doesn't look like it, but i tucked the extra fabric of the bag under the zippers. 
i didnt even realize that i had more than size15s, i thought he had more, maybe since he has larger lights, jeez...i have a problem....


----------



## Kid9P (May 23, 2006)

PLEASE SELL ME 1 OF YOUR ORBS :mecry:


----------



## Rookwood (May 23, 2006)

Very nice. 

I truly respect *serious* collectors, and you've got a *serious* bag o' light there!


----------



## leukos (May 23, 2006)

Seems like the lights would bang against each other quite a bit in a set up like that, lots of wear and tear on your lights just carrying them around?


----------



## leukos (May 23, 2006)

s.duff said:


> actually it closes very easily with tons of extra room. i know it doesn't look like it, but i tucked the extra fabric of the bag under the zippers.
> i didnt even realize that i had more than size15s, i thought he had more, maybe since he has larger lights, jeez...i have a problem....


 
Don't worry, that's not even half of size15s' collection!


----------



## s.duff (May 23, 2006)

leukos, this is from earlier in the thread


s.duff said:


> funny that you mention that mac. actually when i close the bag, i put a sheet of bubble wrap in there and tuck a side down behind one row of lights to insure that nothing hits or touches. that would be the one flaw that i see in the bag's design.


----------



## leukos (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for pointing that out, that would make sense, but it still looks like lights right next to each other are going to pivot and strike the bezel or tailcap of the light next to it (especially where you have your E2D).


----------



## s.duff (May 23, 2006)

leukos said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, that would make sense, but it still looks like lights right next to each other are going to pivot and strike the bezel or tailcap of the light next to it (especially where you have your E2D).


 
it does look like it is possible. i just hope that it doesn't happen....


----------



## Rob187 (May 24, 2006)

I love your post.

Do you know why? Because I showed it to my wife and now she thinks my collection is not excessive after all.

What an awesome group of lights.


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 5, 2006)

leukos said:


> Don't worry, that's not even half of size15s' collection!


 
True but if his wife see's that, he's gonna be in therapy for a long long time! lol


----------

